# How much food at home and how much at the bol



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Just added more food at home. At the same time, I am still building my bug out location. Should be finished by the end of the year or early next year. So now I am wondering once that is finished, how much food should I keep at home and how much at my bug out location?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would consider under what conditions I would be at my BOL and what conditions I would stay home for but still need supplies to get by if I could not go to the store. I would imagine that you would store the long term stuff or more of it at the BOL.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am not familiar with your logistics between the two, but never forget being indiscreet, and quiet even amongst those you believe to be trustworthy (you will likely bat less than 50% here), and very importantly..... security. You do not want to end of with your stores at a BOB some distance away getting stolen prior to a need for them. Big, big, heartbreaker.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have 3 different kinds of food storage which i call:kitchen pantry, main pantry, and SHTF pantry.

I know you asked how much, imo, this is not determined by strategy. It is determined by shelf life. The SHTF pantry is the only one that is NOT determined by shelf life( for obvious reasons)

Your kitchen pantry should be full. Don't fill it with items that you won't eat. You should invest in the correct containers to prevent spoilage/mice/insects.

...more to come but it is shower hour.....cheers!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How long do you plan on living at each location? Two "good" meals a day, times X.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I think it's dependent on what you plan on doing. Hanging in to see how things settle or getting out of dodge. I would have a bov that could take all your home stores so if need be you can double up at the bol. A garage that can be locked and a trailer that can hold the good in the trailer is my thought. If need be you grab your bobs a few items back your truck up hitch on and bug out. However the shtf is the course of action you need to take for optimum safety. So equal parts would be my call. You could lose either location and all contents.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

All my food is at home.. if I have to bug out I will rent a trailer or an Amish wagon


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

2 year supply . long before that we will be growing our own. Even some liberals are saying a 3 month supply would be a good idea now


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Mathematically speaking:

How many people / size of them will you feed? Is your BOL dependent on weather / seasons for growth (mine is)?
Can you calculate out the "longest" period of time it would take to grow replacement foods based on the prior two questions?
Now double that in terms of storage at minimum, I tripled it and doubled the number of people.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I have 3 different kinds of food storage which i call:kitchen pantry, main pantry, and SHTF pantry.
> 
> I know you asked how much, imo, this is not determined by strategy. It is determined by shelf life. The SHTF pantry is the only one that is NOT determined by shelf life( for obvious reasons)
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm back.

I can't stress how important it is to do an awesome job with your kitchen pantry. Fill it. Fill it with only foods that you eat. Give the foods that you don't eat to charity. Repeat often.

If you get your kitchen pantry figured out, it will be the ultimate road map for starting your main pantry. You main pantry should include all foods in your kitchen pantry but you buy it in bulk. It's size is ultimately limited by your ability to eat it, and the shelf life of the food. I suggest you make it as big as possible, so long as you are able to rotate the inventory without spoilage. The more often you fill your kitchen pantry from your main pantry, the more often you will save money. Which brings me back to my original point, don't buy anything that you don't eat. You can't save money if you don't eat it. lol

My SHTF pantry is different. It is full of foods that last 10 to 20 years. I apologize for not using a better name for this pantry, because obviously when the SHTF, all of your pantries will be SHTF pantries.

Anyway, back to my SHTF pantry:
- These foods are sometimes specialty foods packed in #10 cans. Often they are expensive. My goal is not to eat them fast, instead my goal is rotate them as slow as possible.
- These foods are sometimes grains/beans/corn sealed in mylar bags with oxygen absorbers, stored in 5 gal buckets. My goal is to rotate these ones as fast as I can into my main pantry, then my kitchen pantry. Not only will I be able to maximize my savings from eating bulk priced foods, but every new recipe that I can add to my lifestyle will train and educate me towards a more self sufficient lifestyle.

hope this helps. I had fun writing it. best of wishes to you.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Mathematically speaking:
> 
> How many people / size of them will you feed? Is your BOL dependent on weather / seasons for growth (mine is)?
> Can you calculate out the "longest" period of time it would take to grow replacement foods based on the prior two questions?
> Now double that in terms of storage at minimum, I tripled it and doubled the number of people.


I have about 1 years worth (a little more)... I figure if SHTF in fall/winter I will be planting a robust garden in spring..if it happens in spring I will be planting a garden, if it happens in summer I will plant in the spring...

In short I have enough to get me to harvest season

But I like your double the number idea


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Dirk said:


> Just added more food at home. At the same time, I am still building my bug out location. Should be finished by the end of the year or early next year. So now I am wondering once that is finished, how much food should I keep at home and how much at my bug out location?


Is it just me? or is this a stupid question?

Keep enough food at home to get to your BOL and keep the rest there.

Figure out the safety net, being in Thailand how the hell should we know.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Is it just me? or is this a stupid question?
> 
> Keep enough food at home to get to your BOL and keep the rest there.
> 
> Figure out the safety net, being in Thailand how the hell should we know.


Easy Montana Rancher, Dick's from Taipai or some such nonsense. I think they drive on the left hand side of the road but he's a pretty good dude.

Nice to see you back. How's things at the ranch?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If money isn't the limit 18 months of long term stored food, enough to learn how to grow a serious garden. Plus keep your pantry very well stocked.

For long term food some easy to cook tasty meals which can be expensive and lots of basic grains such as rice and beans. spices?? 

In my case money counts so a lot less but seriously try for 3 months and build from there.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> If money isn't the limit 18 months of long term stored food, enough to learn how to grow a serious garden. Plus keep your pantry very well stocked.
> 
> For long term food some easy to cook tasty meals which can be expensive and lots of basic grains such as rice and beans. spices??
> 
> In my case money counts so a lot less but seriously try for 3 months and build from there.


18 months sounds like good advice.

Once you get there, it will be important to make sure you manage it correctly.

For example purposes, lets assume that all of the long term food storage has a life span of 18 years:

- you might want to consume and replace one month's worth of your long term food storage each year. This is not just to achieve zero spoilage. It has many other important elements:
- you need to learn how to prepare and cook your long term food
- you need to condition your loved ones to eating you long term food, there is nothing more tragic than 
someone starving themselves because they won't eat the food or enough of the food to stay healthy.
- you need to inspect your long term food storage. It is too important of a prep to assume that the food you have stored 
has not spoiled. If you have 3 months of product from a single purchase in 2005, it would be crippling to discover that it is
no good during a SHTF scenario. Much better to discover this during good times.


----------

